# Stewart County club needs 6 members



## gblman (Aug 12, 2005)

*Stewart County club needs (4) members*

Looking for some Florida boys to join our lease - no offense Georgia boys,just trying to keep it local. We have 1000+ acres 15 minutes north of Richland,GA off of Hwy. 82/520. Around 75% mature,beautiful hardwoods with creeks, ravines, ridges and 25% small pine and scrub. Electric and water,food plots and the hunt property is attached to the camping area - easy access. We have deer,turkey,hogs and small game. Family oriented club looking for the same in new members. Dues this year are $800.00 per member- next year we hope to have 15 members at $600.00 to ease the financial burden on everyone. We currently have 11 members looking for 4 more. Come join the Soggy Bottom Hunt Club and let's have a good time this season.

                        Thank you, Ross


----------



## gblman (Aug 15, 2005)

*Input please*

What's up guy's ? All I see is folks looking for somewhere to hunt, yet no replies. Asking to much...to many on the land....not the right area ? 
                                 Thanks, Ross


----------



## SCPO (Aug 15, 2005)

Ross, It Might Be The First Line In Your Post. Kind Of Restricts Who Can Join.


----------



## gblman (Aug 15, 2005)

*I agree...*

I had an e-mail from the club pres. this morning he seems to feel the same way. We were trying to keep hunting pressure at a minimum by recruiting FL folks only but we may have to bite the bullet and venture out to you folks as well. We'll see what happens. Thanks for the response. Ross


----------



## gblman (Aug 16, 2005)

*Bump*

Bump.


----------



## CAL (Aug 16, 2005)

This is a great area to hunt.I live about 10 minutes south of the area.The county manager lives across the road on 750 acres that no one hunts.This makes for big deer any way figured.The deer have a refuge on the 750 acres.If I were looking for a club,I would look hard at this one.Not all areas have paved road,electricity,easy access.Most of this area is sandy type soil also,this makes for easy getting around also.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 17, 2005)

I wish I seeing this months ago.
Iam Already committed for this year, I have 5 guys( All family) here in Florida, so for next year let me know, and don't take so many guys maybe we can handle the price without taking a bunch of guys, we only go 2 or 3 times a year so we put no pressure on the property.

If my new lease doesn't work out then we can talk.
send me a PM and I'll send you my phone, Alex


----------



## gblman (Aug 22, 2005)

*Come on fellas*

I know someone out there needs a nice place to hunt.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2005)

gblman said:
			
		

> We were trying to keep hunting pressure at a minimum by recruiting FL folks only



So he wants others to pay for his hunting rights? Might as well say, club looking for non-hunting members !!!!!


----------



## gblman (Aug 22, 2005)

*Jody Hawk*

No need to be offended Jody. We got nothin' against GA boy's, I have quite a few friends in Georgia that I've met hunting. The club itself has requested to keep it local here, to help keep down high hunting pressure( frequency ). Understanding 15 members seems to be a problem with some folks, the land will sustain it. The bottom line is, if your not interested in the lease, then politely move on. We need members, not opinions.   Thanks ,


----------



## Goat (Aug 22, 2005)

uhhh...keepin it local would be GA boys, i think you mean keepin it out of staters  . I have no problem with a floridian only club...this is the USA.


----------



## PHIL M (Aug 22, 2005)

I HAVE A DREAM! when fla boys, and ga boys can hunt together!


----------



## CAL (Aug 22, 2005)

Phil M,

We do it all the time at my place.Some of my very best friends are from Florida!Look forward to them coming every year.We do some serious deer hunting and some serious talking about the Lord and all the blessing given to us.Ya just can't beat good friends,no matter where they come from!



I know you was just kidding!!


----------



## hunterdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

phil m app. you thinking bout us fla. boys have been searching for a lease close by and one in cen/n ga. pm me w/info love to take a look am going to marion co to look this weekend maybe i can stop by there too


----------



## justus3131 (Aug 22, 2005)

Where are the fl boys from, and what are guess rules?


----------



## hunterdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

I Don't Think It Matters Where Your From If Your A True Hunter..i've Hunted W/people From Ga.fla/tx/ill/oh/and Indiana It's All About What They Been Taught Or Passed Down Bout Hunting.i'll Be Gkad To Hunt W/ya'll Ga Boys Or Fl Boys As Long As They Are Trua Sportsman And Hunters Cuz I Just Love To Hunt


----------



## gblman (Aug 23, 2005)

*Outa staters*

Fellas,

My intentions here was not to start a state fued...just to get some members for our lease. You all normally don't have problems finding land to hunt in GA cause you live there. You have family land, management areas and friends who let you hunt. We have to drive, in most cases, 6+ hours to get to land in your state but it's worth it to us. The state is beautiful in the fall and winter and the terrain is not like FL, it's hilly with big hardwood bottoms and such. My point is, when we "FL boy's" finally find a piece of land worth hunting we like to keep it to ourselves. Selfish......maybe so... but we do let a local man up the road hunt for free, just to keep an eye on our stuff.
Maybe it's time to pick on someone else for a while guy's...so I can focus on filling our membership before season starts.  Thanks, Ross


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 25, 2005)

Maybe you should try FLORIDA  Outdoor News


----------



## scshep2002 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey fellas why dont you all cut him some slack. Just so happens I lost out on a nice little piece of land, after I drove up and looked at it, and accepted it, then was advised the land owner only wanted local GA boys on the property, no Fl hunters. So you will see this is all up to the man who owns the land!! each club should run the way they want, I didnt put up a fuss, just moved on. Good luck in filling your open memberships!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Aug 25, 2005)

The no Fl Boys or the no GA Boys goes both ways!!!


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry I was just teasin'. Kinda.


----------



## scshep2002 (Aug 25, 2005)

Come to think of it Biggus it isnt such a bad idea for him to advertise in Fl lol woods & Water magazine would get you a whole lot of responses!!!! Just hope you have time to place the ad befroe the season!!! Good luck anyway!!!


----------



## gblman (Aug 26, 2005)

*Exposure*

We are on the Florida Sportsman webpage as well but a lot of us FL boys view the GON website so I figured it would be a good addition. Woods and Water is next...been waiting to see response from other sites before we start paying for advertisement. Had I known there were so many full grown cry babies on this site I wouldn't have wasted my time. Thanks to those of you who responded appropriately, to those of you who didn't, maybe it's time to start spending more time with the family or actually working while your at work and give Woody's a rest.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 27, 2005)

Once your membership is full, we have room and wellcome any Florida "Boy" sportsman still looking for a good QDM club.


----------



## gblman (Sep 7, 2005)

*Bump*

3 DAY'S TIL ARCHERY.....CLOCK'S A TICKIN........


----------



## justus3131 (Nov 29, 2005)

Looking for club in your area for 5-6 Fl hunters.  Let me know if you will have turnover this year.


----------



## Dad & Lad (Nov 29, 2005)

*Morning*

Two of us + my 11 y/o son looking for a new club. Do you allow drinking and partying...? We have had our fill of the club we are in now. Looking for some good folks with some, respect, rules and management minded. Let me know more if you can.....


----------



## Walkie Takie (Nov 29, 2005)

*Any opening left ??????*

No  offence  taken,   you might get what you wish for     we got  about 2  Fla boys ,   that may be looking for next year  ?????     how far for the locals      ?????
     good luck   w/t


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 29, 2005)

dang GBLMAN, these guys dont know when to close their traps...

everyone has to make a comment though I guess...
I dont remeber restrictions on what we could post here for leases ect.  ... take a small buck and see what comments ya get...yull get     

   
gbl, how far are you from waycross\pearson?

Thanks
david


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ross,

What is the situation on campers?  Is there electricty/hookups for campers or is there even a campsite?  Your info does not say.

Gene
Lake Mary, Florida


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ross,

What the situation on electricty/hookups for campers? Is there campsite?  I'm very interested in the lease, but need somewhere that has a place for the campers.

Thanks,

Gene
Lake Mary, Florida


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 29, 2006)

horsecreek said:
			
		

> dang GBLMAN, these guys dont know when to close their traps...
> 
> everyone has to make a comment though I guess...
> I dont remeber restrictions on what we could post here for leases ect.  ... take a small buck and see what comments ya get...yull get
> ...



Ya don't like the way we open our traps Keep ya'lls tails in Fla.!!!!


----------



## Vapor 300 (Apr 30, 2006)

Where in booklyn is it ? I know some folks from Ft.Myers that hunt right there . I hunt on some property a buddy owns right around you . Good property .


----------



## mike martinez (Apr 30, 2006)

*Florida vs. Georgia*

If you're looking for Florida hunters, then advertise in the FLORIDA newspapers so we Georgia hunters won't waste our time reading your post! OR specify in your post FLORIDA ONLY read!! Thanks for the courtesy!!!


----------



## justus3131 (May 1, 2006)

His first post did identify, "Florida boys" as the group he was targeting.  Lighten up.


----------

